# Happy Birthday Mihai



## capsoda (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Mihai *Happy Birthday* Dude!!!!

 Hope you have a great Day my friend....


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 9, 2007)

hi mahai,  hope you have a great one.   rhona


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 10, 2007)

I need to check that B-day area more. Happy Birthday, I hope it was a good one.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 10, 2007)

Happy B Day Mihai.  Wishing you and your wife the best on your Birthday.  Everytime I look at that bottle you sent...tons of smiles.  Thanks.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Mihai (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello guys, 

 Thank you so much for your messages. I'm sorry I didn't check the Forum sooner, but I was cought up in a lot of things lately. Some personal stuff that took me all days and most of the nights. But your thoughts are well received and much appreciated.

 Thank you again and I hope this replay is not coming too late.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Mihai...

 Jeeze... I haven't seen you since you posted the little Mihai "Thumb dude"  with the haircut that looks just like yours.!!! How you doing ?   Still at it up there in Brit land?   Sure would be nice to see,  rather hear more from you on the forum. Sure have missed you.  

 Have a great birthday and a wonderful Christmas![]  Best of the New Year to you and your family... stay safe my friend..

 Wayne[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 19, 2007)

MIHAI..."yep - what Wayne said".and an additional:
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!
 Hope that personal stuff is all straightened out for you now...


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 20, 2007)

hey mihai,  sure do miss you on hear,  hope things will settle down for you and we can hear from you more often.  i enjoyed your post so much.   take care,  rhona


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2007)

_*Happy Birthday*_ my friend. How is the wife and the little ones. You get all the remodeling done??? 

 Hope it was a great one for you.


----------



## Mihai (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, 

 I'm yet again put in the situation to apologize for my delay in thanking you all for the wishes. But I wasn't quite ready yet to chat on the net. 

 On 11th of December last year my dog was discovered with a very aggressive form of cancer called insulinoma. He was only 6 years old but he couldn't fight for long so on 3rd of January he died. He had to be put to sleep because of the extend of his illness. 

 Me and my wife we suffered terribly, we couldn't even go to work for days, but now we start to recover. A great help was getting another dog, Titi. He is not the same, we know, and by no fault of his own he is always compared with our beloved Barney, and to be fair Titi is almost always loosing the contest. But he's filing a hole in our lives and I'm sure in time we will discover Titi's qualities and we'll love him as much as we love Barney. Already I can tell that Titi is a lot more active and playful. It's a start.

 Thank you again and talk to you all soon


----------



## Mihai (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a picture of Barney. God rest his little soul.


----------



## Mihai (Jan 27, 2008)

And this is Titi. I know, they look the same but Titi is half the size and double the energy.


----------

